# Pirate's Gold No. 4 Cigar Review - pirates silver?



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

a decent smoke for less than buck a stick. some are rolled a little tight, but open up about halfway. if you can find them on sale, buy them.

Read the full review here: Pirate's Gold No. 4 Cigar Review - pirates silver?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

These become very good cigars with 6 months to a year on them.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I hope so... I got a few and they were pretty bad with a month age.... I ended up gifting them to a noob buddy who _don't care _what he smokes!


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

I agree, with a little age on them they aren't half bad, especially for the price. I gave a friend a bunch of different cigars to try a while back, and he couldn't believe when I told him how cheap they were.


----------

